# It is with deep sadness....



## GordontheGSD

It is with a heavy heart that I admit that my best friend is gone. My beloved six year old German Shepherd Dog, Gordon had not been feeling well for about 10 days. Nothing crazy, just a little lethargic, still eating, and still playing. He even went to doggie day care this past Saturday, and they told us how cute he was playing in the pool with his toys. Then on Sunday, we noticed he seemed a little out of it and we thought it best to take him to the emergency room (you know, just in case). I had to go into work, so my fiance took him to the University of Penn, one of the best veterinary hospitals in the company. I was confident he would be calling me let me know what his diagnosis was shortly. I heard from my fiance after he checked into the vet, he said that they had brought Gordon back out to him, so there's no way it could be anything too serious. The next thing I knew, my fiance called me to tell me that he was outside at my work. My heart sank, I knew this couldn't be good news. He then told me they had found a mass in Gordon's chest and needed to do an ultrasound and some blood work early the next day. I cried, my mind thought the worst. After getting home from work, I came home to see Gordon and my fiance, I was thinking positive thoughts. We made Gordon sleep in our bed with us that night (something we all enjoyed). I woke up anxious the next day and we took him to the vet around 6:00am. The next thing I knew, my heart was again sinking, the vet called to tell me that Gordon had collapsed due to a lack of oxygen and had to be in an oxygen kennel to keep him stable. She then said she would have more information and would call me back shortly. I started crying and told my fiance we needed to go back to the vet. When we arrived at the vet's office, I continued to try and stay optimistic. I just kept thinking, if it's surgery he needs, we will deal with the bills later. Who cares, as long as he gets better, and can come home with us. Shortly after arriving at the vet's office, she came out and brought us back to an office. She started talking in a lot of medical terms, and I wasn't really sure what she was getting to. Then, it happened - like all of the light had been taken from the world. She told us that Gordon had Acute Leukemia and our only options were to put him to sleep, or to put him through extensive chemo-therapy in order to get 6-8 months, and he would primarily live at the vet while going through chemo. My heart sank, I looked at my fiance and we both knew. I started crying uncontrollably. Just a few moments later, we got to see Gordon in a cold, cozy room with a bunch of blankets. Gordon was so excited to see us and he was so happy! We kept asking her if she was sure this was the right decision, because of how happy he was. The vet told us he was a trooper, and that he was in serious crisis, and at risk of bleeding out at any time. We gave him hugs, he gave us kisses and we petted him up until the time his heart stopped beating. I would like to think we freed him from any further pain. I am totally and completely devastated. I brought what I thought was a healthy, happy dog to the vet and I was told that he was dying, and I would not be able to bring him home. My heart is broken.....my whole soul feels broken. My fiance and I each took of work and cried together for three days. We are feeling guilty, devastated, lonely, and sometimes just angry. Coming in and out of the house has been heart breaking, each time I expect Gordon to be greeting me at the door. Every time, the dog next door barks, I wait to hear Gordon's bark. Each time I walk upstairs, I wait to hear the pitter patter of his paws behind me. We've made a very large collection of memories (around 200), and printed out around 200 pictures. Even writing this, I keep expecting to see him laying on the couch with me.

Gordon, you were our best friend, and our protector. Please watch over us from doggie heaven. We love you.


----------



## Jax08

I'm so very sorry for your loss. They aren't with us nearly long enough and especially tragic to lose one so young.


----------



## shantinath1000

I am so sorry for your loss. Having lost one in the past I know how hard this is.


----------



## GypsyGhost

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## kelbonc

I am so sorry for your loss. Hugs. RIP Gordon.


----------



## newlie

I am so very sorry for your loss. It's terribly hard even when you are prepared, much less having it happen suddenly like this. I know you are probably devastated and in shock. Be good to yourself and remember that Gordon will never really die as long as you hold him in your heart.


----------



## Bella67

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## wick

I am so sorry for this terrible loss. He will always be in your home and heart, he sounds like he was such a wonderful family member and truly special. I am sorry.


----------



## Saphire

To lose them so young is so very hard, been there. It does get easier, one day at a time.

Hugz


----------



## selzer

I'm sorry, he was loved and had a good life with you.


----------



## Dunkirk

I'm so sorry for your tragic loss. I've 'lost' 2 dogs to old age, I can't comprehend how devastated you both are right now on the loss of your beautiful dog. Thoughts and prayers to you both. 

There is sorrow enough in the natural way From men and women to fill our day; And when we are certain of sorrow in store, Why do we always arrange for more? _Brothers and Sisters, I bid you beware Of giving your heart to a dog to tear._

When the body that lived at your single will, With its whimper of welcome, is stilled (how still!) When the spirit that answered your every mood Is gone -- wherever it goes -- for good, _You will discover how much you care, And will give your heart to a dog to tear._ 
Extract from Rudyard Kipling's 'The Power of the Dog'


----------



## Debanneball

I am so sorry for your loss. Cherish the memories.


----------



## Jenny720

Terribly sorry. You will forever have your guardian angel watching over you.


----------



## KootenayMutt

I'm so very sorry for your loss. 

Rest in peace Gordon.


----------



## Loneforce

I am sorry for your loss


----------



## Shade

I'm very sorry for your loss :hugs: RIP Gordon


----------



## Remo

I completely understand the unexpected, tragic loss of a young dog that you thought was healthy. Being blindsided like that really takes a toll on you. 

Cry your guts out, look at your treasured photos and then cry some more. Don't beat yourselves up about not realizing he was sick - they are masters at hiding their illness from us. 

And when you are ready, please open up your heart and home to another dog. A new dog will never replace Gordon, but I view it as a tribute to my previous dog when a new dog enters my life.


----------



## Lilie

Run happy and free, Gordon. Watch over all those who have loved you until you meet again.


----------



## dylan_and_atlas

I'm so sorry for your loss I'm glad Gordon had such a great owner for his time here.


----------



## Moriah

Please stay in touch with the forum. This is one place where people understand you lost a valued family member--irreplaceable and loved beyond measure. 

You can go on, but be gentle with yourself. I am so glad you were with your boy at the end. Cherish the love you had for each other. I am so very sorry for your loss. Take care and keep posting your journey.


----------



## CDR Shep Mama

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## NicoleTM

So, so sorry for your loss! 

RIP Gordon


----------



## Mister C

I am sorry for your loss. It is so hard. The hole they leave in our lives seems like it can never be filled again.

Run free at the bridge Gordon. :doggieplayball:


----------



## GordontheGSD

Thank you so much for all the kind words and support. It is amazing to have so many people be so kind and understanding. German Shepherd mom and dads are truly one a kind ?.


----------



## wick

Just in case you haven't read it, this poem helps many of us deal with our pain from losing our loved ones, I hope it can bring a tiny bit of peace to you as well. 

https://rainbowsbridge.com/Poem.htm


----------



## WolfsOwner

Oh my, I'm so very sorry for you, your fiancé, and Gordon. Stay strong and keep reaching out as you process this!


----------



## charger

So sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you and yours.


----------



## HOBY

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## sitstay

OP, I am so very sorry for your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## Nikitta

I am in tears reading your tribute to your wonderful dog. R.I.P. Gordon. It is probably even harder then losing an old pet. I think you mentally prepare yourself for it, but when you lose such a special friend so young and unexpectedly, it's a double wammie. I hope your heart heals and you welcome a new furbaby into your life someday. I know it won't be Gordon but give yourself time to grieve before you do. I ran out and got a new dog to soon and i resented him for not being my old dog and he actually turned out to be a great dog.


----------



## vjt555

So so sorry. It really is a painful process losing a shepherd. I just so love this breed.


----------



## SusiQ

I'm so sorry - just having lost my girl, I truly feel your pain - I know your Gordon and my Raven are playing together at the Bridge.


----------



## RZZNSTR

I am so very sorry to hear this. I know the pain you're experiencing. I went through it with my Riser Star. He had lymphoma. I lost my boy when he was only 6 years old. My deepest sympathy goes out to you. My very best regards,


----------



## GordontheGSD

We absolutely love this breed also and think of ourselves as German Shepherd people. I am just scared that we will never be able to open our hearts to a GSD again. Does anyone volunteer with a GSD rescue? I am trying to find something to do to honor Gordon!


----------



## Darthvader

I'm so sorry for your loss I know how you feel being that I went through the lost my shepherd a couple of years ago.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

I am so sorry for yopur loss of your Gordon. Take care. I think voluntering t a GSD rescue is a great way to honor Gordon.Im not familiar w/ GSd rescues in your neck of the woods but they are some folks on here whop can steer you towards one . You could pm Jean Brinkman ,a moderator here.Run free sweet Gordon run free.


----------



## justjax

Omgosh, I am so very sorry for the loss of your precious boy. ?


----------



## Judahsmom

I am so very sorry for your loss. 5 years ago I took White German Shepherd, Bear, to the vet because he wasn't acting himself and they diagnosed him with lung cancer. He couldn't lie down to sleep, just couldn't get comfortable. We made his appointment for that Monday to put him down. I was on my way to take him and he passed away right after I told him he was our perfect dog and did everything he was suppose to do. I'll never forget it or him. It was so quick.
I realized I would never be without a dog again and so now I have 2 WGS dogs! They are so different from Bear but I love them tremendously. You'd be surprised how much love your heart can hold.
Your tears just speak the love in your heart.


----------



## RebelGSD

I am so sorry for your tragic loss. I had it happen to me and I could not stand going home into the empty house. What helped me deal with the pain is finding a German Shepherd.

There are wonderful dogs out there that need a loving person like you. You were not able to save Gordon, but there are wonderful dogs out there that you CAN save. Give them a chance. You will not know that you are ready for anew dog until you try. Gordon would want you to be happy and he will send you another dog. The Philly shelter sadly always has some nice GSDs on death row.


----------



## GordontheGSD

Thank you so much - everyone's support has been overwhelming!


----------



## Charm

GordontheGSD said:


> We absolutely love this breed also and think of ourselves as German Shepherd people. I am just scared that we will never be able to open our hearts to a GSD again. Does anyone volunteer with a GSD rescue? I am trying to find something to do to honor Gordon!


I am so desperately sorry to hear your very sad news, Gordon sounds like such an amazing dog! We have had our puppy for less than a year and the thought of losing her is unbearable.

Definitely volunteer with rescue, it's something I would do in a heartbeat and who knows, a dog in need of a home might just steal your heart when the time is right...I believe GSD are ALL such special dogs and that you can love again, but you will love differently and that will never take away from your special boy but know that if you do ever decide to love another GSD, he will approve wholeheartedly.


----------



## Cobe914

I'm sorry for your loss. You did the right thing by Gordon; his last moments were full of happiness surrounded by those he loved most. It's so fortunate that they found out when they did, instead of something awful happening at home. 
It doesn't make it easier, but he was lucky to be so loved.
Best wishes, our thoughts are with you.


----------



## GordontheGSD

I'm sure no one will be reading this but I wanted to express my gratitude for the GSD community and give everyone an update. My fiancé and I still cry about Gordon everyday, we miss everything about him and now refer to him as Saint Gordon and forgive anything naughty that he ever did  We started working with Echo White German Shepherd Rescue about three weeks ago and adopted a white German shepherd named Louis on 8/29. It has been an amazing few days - we feel so fulfilled to have by having a GSD in the house again. We were so lucky to be able to adopt another GSD through a great rescue. We tell him stories about Gordon everyday and hope that we can honor Gordon's memory by giving Louis a great new home. Attached is a picture of Louis our white GSD.


----------



## Saphire

Congrats!!!! He's gorgeous. Here's to a fun filled future with Louis.


----------



## lorihd

a very handsome boy, a big congrats to you!


----------



## dogfaeries

Awww! I love this. Congrats on the new boy.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Congratulations on the new family member.Im sure you and Louis will have many adventures.


----------



## car2ner

congrats and welcome Louis!

Each new dog is a testament to the legacy of all the dogs we had before. Each new dog has the expectations of what we enjoyed before laid on their shoulders.


----------



## kelbonc

Congrats on adding the very handsome Louis to your family!!


----------



## newlie

Louis is adorable! The human heart has an infinite capacity for love.


----------



## Aviorwolf

That's great news! Louis looks awesome, and I love the name, too. I bet Gordon is looking down on all of you with love and approval.


----------



## katieliz

so, another one has found the way to your heart!!! well that is just absolutely terrific news. i'm so happy for you!


----------



## Linda1270

I just read your story about Gordon and thought how horrible for you to loose a dog so young. I am very happy to read that you have opened up your heart to another GSD, congrats. You did a wonderful thing and I am more than sure that Gordon is looking down on all of you with a big smile, oh yes, he approves!


----------



## Nikitta

Grats on getting a new dog.


----------

